# Voting Poll: PotM November 2013



## mishele (Jan 14, 2014)

01. The Pier by batmura






02. HOLD ON!! by mishele


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2014)

:greenpbl:


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 17, 2014)

Wait a minute? You're a moderator? 


THESE PHOTOS ARE BAD ASS! I HOPE HENN Wildinedsssthat noise but here in thousands.


----------



## Tiller (Jan 17, 2014)

These were both extremely well done!


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Wait a minute? You're a moderator?


What?!! No I'm not!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 17, 2014)

mishele said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute? You're a moderator?
> ...



De Nile.  See, it's not just a river in Egypt.. lol


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 17, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Wait a minute? You're a moderator?
> 
> 
> THESE PHOTOS ARE BAD ASS! *I HOPE HENN Wildinedsssthat noise but here in thousands*.



I'm pretty sure even I don't know what I was going for here. lol


----------



## ratssass (Jan 18, 2014)

was there a tie or something?


----------



## Tiller (Jan 18, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I'm pretty sure even I don't know what I was going for here. lol


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2014)

*Congrats batmura*!!!


----------

